# Middle Fork Salmon - Mid-June - Raft - Drysuit?



## phishoutofwater (Apr 26, 2010)

Should I acquire a dry suit drysuit for a mid-June Middle Fork of the Salmon raft trip? Other options?

Looks like the river may not be done raging by that point this season. I don't want to be miserable without a dry suit.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

love the poll!


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Could certainly get by without it. But, it could also make the difference between a miserable trip and a comfortable one. Owning one makes the boating season longer.


----------



## phishoutofwater (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm used to high water in June happening concurrently with high air temps and not a cloud in the sky in the desert SW. You NW boaters are extreme.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Tell you what I do in the cold weather we have here is wear farmer john wet suit and a dry top. It's cheaper than a dry suit and if it's gets to warm it's no big deal to take the top off. 


Jim


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rig to flip and dress to swim. We've had very rainy and cool weather for June trips (as in rain 7 out of 8 days). Combine that with June's higher/colder water, and we were very happy to be in drysuits every day.


----------



## phishoutofwater (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input. It seems that most participants think it would at least be wise to take a drysuit. What should I look for when shopping for a used drysuit? How old is too old? Do all of the major brands accept their suits back for pressure testing and repair at reasonable rates, or is that just a kokatat thing?

Thanks again for all of the input.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I was the rebel in the group wearing a wetsuit (stylin' vintage 70's) on the Middle Fork a couple years back. Mid June, big water, snow on the put-in road.

I felt like I was the one dressed right for the conditions each day. On the calmer days 2 & 3 a hydroskin shirt was the right choice. Having the ability to layer down was nice.

Bring enough neoprene and you will be warmer than the dry suiters. Be ready to layer it up.

June water seemed to get us to camps (8 day trip) in about 2 hours. If your swimwear isn't comfortable, at least you won't be in it long. Enjoy that run. Lot's o' action - in 100 miles I was only able to drink 3 beers at the oars.


----------



## phishoutofwater (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm going to find the happy medium and upgrade my splash gear to dry top and dry pants and take plenty of wool, fleece and neoprene. I have many more opportunities to use this gear in the long run in my part of the continent. Please let me know if this seems foolish and I really need a drysuit in tow for this trip. I guess I'm finding a little wisdom in all of the votes and comments but I think bmfnl hit it best with the limited amount of time we're likely to be on the water on any given day. I'll also take separate rain gear for camp in case it is crappy weather, which of course can double as splash wear in a multiple swim pinch. Crazy?


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

If you think you are going to swim a bunch of the river I suggest a dry suit. But really in a raft I would do NRS farmer johns and a dry top. I use this system and it works great. You may want just a good splash jacket as well in case the weather gets very warm. But this is gear you will likely use more often. 


Jim


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

My first trip was mid June,Cold and rainy most days,4.5ft and fast. My first flip ever.....soo glad I had my dry suit.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

daveb1 said:


> Rig to flip and dress to swim. We've had very rainy and cool weather for June trips (as in rain 7 out of 8 days). Combine that with June's higher/colder water, and we were very happy to be in drysuits every day.


+1 for this.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dry Suit*

I've also done the MF in late May - early June (2013) - didn't swim but you're always wet - at least for the first few days. Didn't see anyone without a dry suit for what that's worth. I've tried the dry bottoms dry top combo - I found it to be just as bothersome when it was hot as a dry suit - and you can't just unzip the dry top to cool off - gotta take it off. Rig to flip and dress to swim is good advice. If the weather and water conditions permit I go in shorts and T shirt - but I've always got my dry suit in my day bag. As an aside - I find dry suits to be the best rain gear there is. No water down the sleeves or down your neck. Good luck have a great trip - I'm envious.


----------



## phishoutofwater (Apr 26, 2010)

I never thought about not being able to vent a dry top/pant combo as easily as a drysuit. Great point.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dry Suit*

Another aside if you haven't got a lot of time in a dry suit. If/when I get over warm I just get in the water - sometimes off the boat in the stream - based on water condition. That'll usually keep me cool for a good bit - then just do it again. That of course will work for a dry bottom dry top combo - although that combo is not water tight - you'll get some water leaking in at your midsection. Not a big deal usually.


----------

